# Exodus 4 24-26



## LarryCook (Jul 23, 2005)

So Moses is going back to Egypt with his wife and sons. And God tells Moses to do the miracles before Pharaoh and to say to Pharaoh 

'Thus says the Lord, Isreael is my firstborn son, and I say to you, "Let my son go that he may serve me." If you refuse to let him go, behold, I will kill your firstborn son.'

My questions (concerning the next 3 verses)

1. the LORD met him - Moses, right?
2. and sought to put him to death - Moses? why?
3. Then Zipporah took a flint and cut off her son's foreskin and touched Moses' feet with it - what is the significance of Moses' feet? and How did Zipporah know to do this?
4. and said "Surely you are a bridegroom of blood," because of the circumcision - you being Moses?

and 5. In addition to the specific questions, what is the overall meaning of this passage?

thanks for all assistance,
Larry


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 23, 2005)

Perhaps Matthew Henry will be of some help:



> Moses is here going to Egypt, and we are told,
> 
> I. How God met him in anger, v. 24-26. This is a very difficult passage of story; much has been written, and excellently written, to make it intelligible; we will try to make it improving. Here is,
> 
> ...


----------



## LarryCook (Jul 23, 2005)

Andrew,

Thanks for the commentary that so brings this passage to life. Much wisdom it seems in Matthew Henry's words and much to hold my life up to for measurement.

Larry


----------

